# csection healing time and periods



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi how long does it take for your c section to heal, I am 9 weeks post birth with twins my scar has healed albeit still brusied looking but above the scare their is swelling which is tender to touch I can feel it when I move about, when will this heal?
Also when would I expect to have a period although I am happy if they never return.


----------

